

Public Domain Pictures - rbcoffee
http://www.publicdomainpictures.net/

======
NonEUCitizen
It says "public domain," but then says:

"If you intend to use an image you find here for commercial use, please be
aware that some photos do require a model or property release..."

------
ladyfry
shop at [http://www.zazzle.com/ladyfry](http://www.zazzle.com/ladyfry)

